# Sore throat, stiff neck-is this normal?



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been unwell with iodine induced hyperthyroidism for nearly a year, meds have brought my T3 and T4 right down to the point I am currently hypo (all part of the plan with the endo). In the last week my neck has been really bothering me. I am really aware of a feeling of tightness in my throat, it feels a bit swollen and it's like I have stiffness in my neck. I feel tired and the throat is sort of like a stressful feeling. I would like to hear from others who have perhaps shared this experience? I am wondering if it's part of the hypo symptoms (which I am new too, though my neck would sometimes bother me while hyper).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sarah_r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been unwell with iodine induced hyperthyroidism for nearly a year, meds have brought my T3 and T4 right down to the point I am currently hypo (all part of the plan with the endo). In the last week my neck has been really bothering me. I am really aware of a feeling of tightness in my throat, it feels a bit swollen and it's like I have stiffness in my neck. I feel tired and the throat is sort of like a stressful feeling. I would like to hear from others who have perhaps shared this experience? I am wondering if it's part of the hypo symptoms (which I am new too, though my neck would sometimes bother me while hyper).


What med are you on to induce hypothyroid? Really, if your neck is swollen, it would be very wise to call your doctor.


----------



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

neomercazole, thanks Andros. it seems to be somewhat related to liver heat/wind in TCM terms. When I drink coffee it seems to cause liver heat which rises and causes tension in the throat.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Anti-thyroid meds can be very hard on the liver. Is your doc monitoring your liver levels?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Just looked up neomercazole, apparently, it can cause the thyroid to enlarge:
http://home.intekom.com/pharm/lagamed/nmercaz.html
scroll down to contra-indications

"IMPORTANT: Contact your doctor immediately if you develop an infection, a sore throat, mouth ulcers, a high temperature, unusual bruising or bleeding, or a general feeling of being unwell."
http://www.flexyx.com/N/Neomercazole.html

I would definitely check with the doc.


----------

